# La Cimbali M21 Junior Automatic Machine



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

M21 Junior is a one-group automatic machine designed for low volume output such as home, small office, small cafe etc, ideal for tight space and money. This superb stylish traditional machine can offer much more than your money can buy built from quality material.

Get in touch for a members special pricing

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/La%20Cimbali/La%20Cimbali%20M21%20Junior


----------

